# Females::Sense of humor?



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

How important is having a sense of humor in a guy apart from all those confidence,maturity and looks thing?Furthermore, if someones got a great sense of humor who makes a girl laugh every now and then by doing anything,and he is just a normal looking guy,so would that "sense of humor" thing of his bypass everything and eventually get the girl to romantically like and fall for him ?How much do you all love to laugh?Is it like most of the time?And how much would you rate "sense of humor" on a scale of 1-10? For me,it'd be around 8 cuz I usually would laugh around when I'm talking to a friend.I can always make people laugh,but idk how it affects people around me.
Anyway,I'd like to see your take on this.I hope I get some interesting answers .


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

I would agree about the 8/10. 
It seems unusual to find someone who has a similar sense of humour. 
I suppose 'humour' implies that communication is easier...


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Ok cool!I was just wondering about it.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

*smiles*


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Not too important - maybe a 4 or 5 out of 10. My boyfriend says things that make me laugh, but he doesn't constantly crack jokes, and I like that. It's important to know how to be serious.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

In France, we have a saying which goes "_femme qui rit, femme à moitié dans ton lit._"

Translation: "_A woman who laughs is halfway into one's bed._"

And it's most likely true :lol


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

I don't care if he makes jokes as long as he laughs at mine.


----------



## brooke_brigham (Nov 28, 2013)

very important


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

lisbeth said:


> I don't care if he makes jokes as long as he laughs at mine.


Lol,you just made me laugh


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Mr Bacon said:


> In France, we have a saying which goes "_femme qui rit, femme à moitié dans ton lit._"
> 
> Translation: "_A woman who laughs is halfway into one's bed._"
> 
> And it's most likely true :lol


Lol,it kinda has to be true.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

People talk about humor like it's some universal thing when it varies so greatly from person to person. Someone could be praised comedian while I'd rather carve my eyes out with a spoon than listen to him talk for 5 minutes.

It's extremely important for me that we have a *similar* sense of humor. I don't stay interested for long otherwise.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I've never understood humor. No sense at all. Never told jokes, which Freud stated are told without conscious thought. People have laughed at things I've said, but I didn't understand that I was being "funny." They'd ask me to repeat myself and I'd falter without fail.

So I'll laugh at jokes women make when other people are laughing, which means that what they said was humorous. I don't get it. Lost cause.


----------



## Gizamalukeix (Sep 16, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> Not too important - maybe a 4 or 5 out of 10. My boyfriend says things that make me laugh, but he doesn't constantly crack jokes, and I like that. It's important to know how to be serious.


I like this answer.



lisbeth said:


> I don't care if he makes jokes as long as he laughs at mine.


As well as this one.

I try to make a girl laugh every now and then but not all the time. I'm kind of dorky but not goofy.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Extremely. My bf and I have similar sense of humour and we connect. His retorts are funny when I make fun of him 
(Love)

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I think its extremely important, and if I like their humor I can see past other flaws. If I'm going to spend a lot of time with someone, I want to laugh and poke fun. I'd much rather have that than be sierious and stare into each others eyes all day.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Yeah, once I got a bit of crush on a guy who was not attractive at all physically to me, because he made me laugh so hard.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

↑ Agreed housebunny.

Sense of humor is my absolute, absolute weak point.

In guys AND girls (platonic friendships for the latter).

If that humorous banter isn't there, it's going to be near damn impossible for me to want to spend days on end with you. I like to keep stimulated, mind, body and soul and a guy who lacks any charisma is dead weight.

This pulls down good looking guys and it always works to the benefit of only average men.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

It's pretty much essential. I immediately adore people who are funny in a witty, sarcastic, dry way.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Oh well, some of us are screwed in more ways than one. No personality and no humor equal something something crazy something.

I think humor would be nice to have. Teach me, Jesus. Shoot me up and spit me out.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I play off of other people. I tend to take something someone says, and make it humorous for everyone. 

My sense of humor usually doesn't come across well here, because I have a hard time joking in text speak. But people who know me personally say I have a great sense of humor.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

calichick said:


> If that humorous banter isn't there, it's going to be near damn impossible for me to want to spend days on end with you. I like to keep stimulated, mind, body and soul and a guy who lacks any charisma is dead weight.





blue_blue said:


> very important





diamondheart89 said:


> It's pretty much essential.


Ugh.

The boyfriend must never be able to relax around you. It must be hell feeling like you always have to be funny and witty or your gf will get bored of you.



estse said:


> Oh well, some of us are screwed in more ways than one. No personality and no humor equal something something crazy something.
> 
> I think humor would be nice to have. Teach me, Jesus. Shoot me up and spit me out.


This. :no


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

arnie said:


> The boyfriend must never be able to relax around you. It must be hell feeling like you always have to be funny and witty or your gf will get bored of you.
> 
> This. :no


 Yeah my bf is always secretly shivering in the corner out of fear I'll ditch him if he doesn't meet his daily bad pun quota.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

diamondheart89 said:


> Yeah my bf is always secretly shivering in the corner out of fear I'll ditch him if he doesn't meet his daily bad pun quota.


LOL


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Some women don't need a sense of humor, but there are a lot of women who like guys specifically because they can make them laugh.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

calichick said:


> LOL


See, I don't understand why you're laughing out loud. The humor is not apparent.

But I'll play along and LOL too.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

arnie said:


> Staff Edit


For me it has to be a two way streak. (AKA "BANTER")

Chemistry is not a one person act. We have to have the charisma *together.* We have to be able to laugh at each other and keep the natural flow.

The obstacle with it is that it's hard for a lot of people to loosen up around the opposite sex enough to say what's on their mind, to be themselves (because that's where the spark happens)

I believe a lot of you will experience this feeling when you meet a girl or guy. It's the feeling of stimulation, of being able to have a 1 hour long conversation, of just...mutual understanding.

For me, it involves a combination of intellect and experience. Without an educated mind, without a soul who has seen and done things, it's REALLY hard to keep that passion there.

Ah bliss.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I mean, guys this is not a one sided question.

*Would you REALLY be able to spend the rest of your lives with say for example, a beautiful woman who had no charisma? No spirit? No wit? You guys couldn't spend hours together just going off of each other's sentences?*

As superficial as I am, I really enjoy stimulation.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

calichick said:


> For me it has to be a two way streak. (AKA "BANTER")
> 
> Chemistry is not a one person act. We have to have the charisma *together.* We have to be able to laugh at each other and keep the natural flow.
> 
> ...


This is all very true. The best moments in life are when you can talk to someone and match wits and have that understanding and intellectual chemistry. It's just amazing.

Also, is this real life? I just agreed with your post. :lol


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Aww  female thread. Can I pretend to be a female for a while?

*ahem* Ok *girl voice*
I need a guy with a similar sense of humor. Not being able to naturally spark laughs from each other would be very awkward. An average girl *ahem* I mean GUY earns an extra 2 points on the value scale for sense of humor..THAT'S A 4 STAR SAFETY RATING!



probably offline said:


> People talk about humor like it's some universal thing when it varies so greatly from person to person. Someone could be praised comedian while I'd rather carve my eyes out with a spoon than listen to him talk for 5 minutes.
> 
> It's extremely important for me that we have a *similar* sense of humor. I don't stay interested for long otherwise.


Agreed *girl voice*


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

estse said:


> See, I don't understand why you're laughing out loud. The humor is not apparent.
> 
> But I'll play along and LOL too.


That is because you took her statement as a personal offense, just like if a man said, "honey, if you don't meet your daily quota for BJ's, I'm dumping you"

It's a girl thing. Girls and guys will have different interaction with each other in terms of humor because the common understanding is not always there.

I also forgot to mention guys, creeper humor, not OK.

Know your audience, and know that what you say with your guy pals often times won't cut it with the ladies.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I can never tell if I'm funny or not. A lot of my jokes are just followed by an awkward silence, and because of that I just stopped trying. But a lot of times I have had guys laugh their asses off at my jokes / antics and they find me hilarious, without me even trying hard. But women never seemed to laugh at my jokes, even while the guys were laughing. I just seemed to get pity laughs from them. So I really don't know if I have the humour that would appeal to a girlfriend.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Ape in space said:


> I can never tell if I'm funny or not. A lot of my jokes are just followed by an awkward silence, and because of that I just stopped trying. But a lot of times I have had guys laugh their asses off at my jokes / antics and they find me hilarious, without me even trying hard. But women never seemed to laugh at my jokes, even while the guys were laughing. I just seemed to get pity laughs from them. So I really don't know if I have the humour that would appeal to a girlfriend.


I always laugh at your antics. Even when you threaten me, I'm secretly cheering you on.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

calichick said:


> That is because you took her statement as a personal offense, just like if a man said, "honey, if you don't meet your daily quota for BJ's, I'm dumping you"
> 
> It's a girl thing. Girls and guys will have different interaction with each other in terms of humor because the common understanding is not always there.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't quantify it as specific as that.

I think most people tend to want to be around happy people. Humor makes people happy. I don't know about you, but I don't want to date Wednesday Addams.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Ape in space said:


> So I really don't know if I have the humour that would appeal to a girlfriend.





diamondheart89 said:


> I always laugh at your antics. Even when you threaten me, I'm secretly cheering you on.


Yeah, you are funny, Ape in space!


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

diamondheart89 said:


> I always laugh at your antics. Even when you threaten me, I'm secretly cheering you on.





housebunny said:


> Yeah, you are funny, Ape in space!


I seem to get a decent response online, but in real life it's a different story. I've always been able to write humorously (like in stories I wrote back in school) but for some reason when I say things out loud I don't get the response I'm expecting. Maybe my stupid face puts people off, who knows.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Ape in space said:


> I seem to get a decent response online, but in real life it's a different story. I've always been able to write humorously (like in stories I wrote back in school) but for some reason when I say things out loud I don't get the response I'm expecting. Maybe my stupid face puts people off, who knows.


It must be due to lack of emoticons in real life. Also I have this problem too. People often don't get my attempted sarcasm/puns irl. I think it probably has to do with them not getting that kind of humor. You're more likely to happen across people who get the way you think online rather than irl.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

Very informative thread here. Sadly, I am really lacking in this department. I'm just not funny. 

I'd kill to have the ability for jokes to pop in my head at the right time but I can only think of them hours after the conversation happens which is frustrating as hell.

Also, I never really connected with people, much less a girl like hour long conversations so that probably explains the rejections.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Jesuszilla said:


> Very informative thread here. Sadly, I am really lacking in this department. I'm just not funny.
> 
> I'd kill to have the ability for jokes to pop in my head at the right time but I can only think of them hours after the conversation happens which is frustrating as hell.
> 
> Also, I never really connected with people, much less a girl like hour long conversations so that probably explains the rejections.


You make me laugh!


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> I wouldn't quantify it as specific as that.
> 
> I think most people tend to want to be around happy people. Humor makes people happy. I don't know about you, but I don't want to date Wednesday Addams.


Quantify it as specific as what?

I pretty much made the broadest statement you can make.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Also, it's not quantify. It's qualify.

Darling.


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

I think that there's a fairly big difference between _having_ a sense of humor and necessarily being "on" at all times. No one can or should be expected to constantly perform for someone else--that's not really humor, nor organic. At least as far as I see it. *Shrug*

But humor, in general, is important to me in any kind of relationship--romantic or platonic. I'm a fairly snarky, goofy person around people I'm comfortable with and I enjoy when people are able to reciprocate that... or, at the very least, appreciate it.  I enjoy laughing and I enjoy being able to make others laugh.

But that isn't to say that I wouldn't necessarily _associate_ with someone lacking in humor, either. But since humor is, in a sense, one of the ways that I am most able to connect to people, we probably wouldn't get extremely close--by no fault of the other person. Just s'how it is.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

calichick said:


> Also, it's not quantify. It's qualify.
> 
> Darling.


I made a slip there. I'm tired.


----------



## licorice (Oct 5, 2013)

I think it's fairly important. It's about someone who isn't offended or annoyed at my sense of humor as much as it is about laughing because of what he says. I like to goof off and it's hard to be around someone I need to repress that around or who just stares back blankly for too long.



Ai Chan said:


> I think that there's a fairly big difference between _having_ a sense of humor and necessarily being "on" at all times. No one can or should be expected to constantly perform for someone else--that's not really humor, nor organic. At least as far as I see it. *Shrug*


Yeah, that would get old fast. It would turn a relationship into a second job.


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

8/10 for me. I love being silly and messing around.


----------



## TheDarkGuardian (Jun 1, 2013)

housebunny said:


> Yeah, once I got a bit of crush on a guy who was not attractive at all physically to me, because he made me laugh so hard.


Are you sure it was a crush or just a friendship?

I thought crushes were based on attraction in both the physical and emotional sense. I've never had a emotional crush on anyone before.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

TheDarkGuardian said:


> Are you sure it was a crush or just a friendship?
> 
> I thought crushes were based on attraction in both the physical and emotional sense. I've never had a emotional crush on anyone before.


I don't know for sure. I never got the opportunity to explore it. We were in a class together and when he did his presentation, he was so funny. I was uptight in that class and it made me feel so much better to laugh. After that I was attracted to him and I tried to approach him and tell him how much I liked his presentation, but the conversation didn't go anywhere and I didn't feel encouraged to try again. I also have a bit of a crush on comedian Jim Gaffigan, even though he isn't that attractive to me physically, I appreciate his insights and he's so funny, he is attractive.






"You wouldn't want to meet Jesus and he's like, *voice* 'Hey....you better turn the other cheek I gave you that bonus fry for a reason!'":lol


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

The way you have written the thread title is pretty amazing to me. :: is the scope operator in C++, the right operand is resolved in the scope of the left.

title = Sense of humor -> in relation to Females 


Are you a programmer by any chance, or is this a happy coincidence ;-) ?


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

Yay, opinion threads.

I care very little if someone has friends/associates in stitches on the floor due to their funnyman skills. They're the ones everyone knows for having a good sense of humour, being the clown, resident comedian, all of that wonderful jazz. That's good, obviously, but it means very little if my own funny bone is only tickled in that generic "yeah, they're funny" way. 

For myself it's not so much their sense of humour that is important, as the type of humour that exists in their life and how well our respective humour happens to mesh. No point crushing on someone I find hilarious but who finds my own humour not quite to their taste.


----------



## Nexus777 (Dec 1, 2012)

Mr Bacon said:


> Translation: "_A woman who laughs is halfway into one's bed._"


Mh, they laugh cause they are happy and friendly persons, it isnt really connected to sexuell desire. But maybe French women might be different and more open in sex etc.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

arnie said:


> Ugh.
> 
> The boyfriend must never be able to relax around you. It must be hell feeling like you always have to be funny and witty or your gf will get bored of you. Tell me, what makes you entitled to have someone always working to entertain you while nothing is expected from you?


Oh man, I honestly think this is one of the reasons why a lot of marriages/long term relationships end up failing. Men are expected to make the first move and to make sure the girl is always having a good time - which in dating terminology is known politely as 'courting'.

Eventually this subsides though, the honeymoon effect of any new relationship only lasts so long after all, and I guess this natural decrease is perceived by a lot of women as lack of interest or 'taking the relationship for granted'. The standard chick-flick makes this situation worse, it always depicts romantic relationships right at the start when there's fireworks and everything is rosey - giving the impression that this is the status quo and anything less is sub-par. Chick flicks and romantic fiction are as damaging to the perception of relationships as hardcore pornography is to physical intimacy.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

It's no surprise that Robin Williams is looked at as sexy by a lot of women.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Nexus777 said:


> Mh, they laugh cause they are happy and friendly persons, it isnt really connected to sexuell desire. But maybe French women might be different and more open in sex etc.


They're laughing because they are having a good time in your presence. That's already half the battle won. Whether you're French or American! And don't make it sound like our ladies are easy. Dem french chicks are classy & distinguished, _s'il vous plait!_


----------



## TheDarkGuardian (Jun 1, 2013)

Paper Samurai said:


> Oh man, I honestly think this is one of the reasons why a lot of marriages/long term relationships end up failing. Men are expected to make the first move and to make sure the girl is always having a good time - which in dating terminology is known politely as 'courting'.
> 
> Eventually this subsides though, the honeymoon effect of any new relationship only lasts so long after all, and I guess this natural decrease is perceived by a lot of women as lack of interest or 'taking the relationship for granted'. The standard chick-flick makes this situation worse, it always depicts romantic relationships right at the start when there's fireworks and everything is rosey - giving the impression that this is the status quo and anything less is sub-par. Chick flicks and romantic fiction are as damaging to the perception of relationships as hardcore pornography is to physical intimacy.


Yeah but most of the time those guys go all out just to impress a girl by changing who they are when they shouldn't, both partners should accept each other for who they are for a relationship to work well. I know girls that like me for who I am and not because I'm courting them.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

TheDarkGuardian said:


> Yeah but most of the time those guys go all out just to impress a girl by changing who they are when they shouldn't, both partners should accept each other for who they are for a relationship to work well. I know girls that like me for who I am and not because I'm courting them.


I'm hoping this is the case, I've had bad experiences in the past myself you see. :no


----------



## TheDarkGuardian (Jun 1, 2013)

Paper Samurai said:


> I'm hoping this is the case, I've had bad experiences in the past myself you see. :no


Last night, cute girl I work with. Barely know her, she was checking me out all night and went red whenever I talked to her. I was just being myself and happy with what and who I am. Didn't have to do anything impressive for her lol.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

TheDarkGuardian said:


> Last night, cute girl I work with. Barely know her, she was checking me out all night and went red whenever I talked to her. I was just being myself and happy with what and who I am. Didn't have to do anything impressive for her lol.


It must be because of the bat mobile you had parked outside and that husky dramatic voice :yes


----------



## TheDarkGuardian (Jun 1, 2013)

Paper Samurai said:


> It must be because of the bat mobile you had parked outside and that husky dramatic voice :yes


I do have a black car and my voice is husky, not dramatic though.

You maybe onto something though


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

TheDarkGuardian said:


> I do have a black car and my voice is husky, not dramatic though.
> 
> You maybe onto something though


heh. Did anything come about with your co-worker btw?


----------



## TheDarkGuardian (Jun 1, 2013)

Paper Samurai said:


> heh. Did anything come about with your co-worker btw?


No. Why? Because I was working. If we're in the lunchroom then we'll talk. I'm in no rush. Seems like a nice girl.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks everyone for giving so much insightful opinions.
Btw,I see it's become a happy thread now .Awesome!


----------



## urbancoyote (Dec 10, 2013)

arnie said:


> Ugh.
> Tell me, what makes you entitled to have someone always working to entertain you while nothing is expected from you?


Entirely this. I hear women say they want someone funny all the time, or they arent interested. Its a two-way street. Unless she's funny too, I'm not interested, and I dont care how hot she is. There seems to be a belief that only the man has to be funny, and he should be grateful to get the girl.Like its some kind of reward. Er, no...


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

urbancoyote said:


> Entirely this. I hear women say they want someone funny all the time, or they arent interested. Its a two-way street. Unless she's funny too, I'm not interested, and I dont care how hot she is. There seems to be a belief that only the man has to be funny, and he should be grateful to get the girl.Like its some kind of reward. Er, no...


And guys say they want a supermodel. You guys need to stop worrying about what girls say they want. If you don't match up with someone perfectly and you seem insecure about that, you're done. It's just about being secure in what you have to offer.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I have no sense of humor. I don't really care.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

urbancoyote said:


> Entirely this. I hear women say they want someone funny all the time, or they arent interested. Its a two-way street. Unless she's funny too, I'm not interested, and I dont care how hot she is. There seems to be a belief that only the man has to be funny, and he should be grateful to get the girl.Like its some kind of reward. Er, no...


No one here said that they expected the guy to do all the work. What makes you think they aren't funny themselves or that they don't make an effort? I said humor is important because I insert humor into most situations myself. I couldn't get along with someone who didn't have any sense of humor. Also no one said the guy has to be funny 24/7. Where are you coming up with this stuff?


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

It's a two-way street. Her personality has a huge impact on your funnyness


----------



## urbancoyote (Dec 10, 2013)

diamondheart89 said:


> No one here said that they expected the guy to do all the work


I never said they did



diamondheart89 said:


> Also no one said the guy has to be funny 24/7.


Again, I never said they did



diamondheart89 said:


> Where are you coming up with this stuff?


Haha...what?!! See above,Im not the one coming up with stuff. You've made 2 statements based on nothing that Ive said.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

A couple of the funnier people here on SAS are females. I haven't read a single comment on this thread or even the original post so I'm just ignorantly interjecting that.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I guess it's sort of important. My first boyfriend wasn't the funnest to talk to. He was way too serious and didn't joke around very much. His jokes also were rather....drab. Like saying his mother's secret ingredient for her famous curry was unko (****).

He certainly didn't like my jokes. With his paranoia of being made fun of and the language barrier, half the time I'd end up having to explain it to him for 5 minutes.

My 2nd and 3rd boyfriends were much funner to be around and easier to joke with them about stuff. When I think of those relationships I think of lots of laughing, not so much with the first. 

Maybe it's more important to just be sort of relaxed and not super anal about understanding everything. Paranoid men with low self-esteem are tiring.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

Being funny wont get you a girl. A girl might flirt with you if she finds you funny but thats about it. Its all about what the face looks like folks.

im out anyway.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

Rich91 said:


> Being funny wont get you a girl. A girl might flirt with you if she finds you funny but thats about it. Its all about what the face looks like folks.
> 
> im out anyway.


so a nice face staring at her blankly will win her heart?


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

VipFuj said:


> so a nice face staring at her blankly will win her heart?


Yes

if you a huge nose like me it wouldn't win a girl over if I happened to be funny. I see myself as one of them fictional characters called trolls that live under bridges, maybe other people do to.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Yes, a good sense of humor in guys is awesome. A like-minded sense of humor where you laugh at the same things, play off each other so both you feel even wittier and better about yourselves--that makes an already attractive guy even hotter, a so-called regular guy hot, and a guy who people perceive as homely, appealing. Likewise, a douchey personality instantly makes a guy repulsive, or at the very least makes him have to really work to redeem himself. 

That being said, I don't think any female here expects a guy (or anyone, for that matter) to be funny and entertaining her 100% off the time. We're all just human. I'd bet big money even Wayne Brady isn't always on. It's just important to get a kick outta the same things and hopefully out of each other, and to kinda feel like you're on a similar wavelength alotta the time.


----------



## Logitech (Jul 30, 2011)

Most girls think I'm entertaining, not fun. Seemingly a disturbing sort of funny because none of them try to come close to me.

It's a useless talent if I can't get poon out of it. And I haven't. FTGE.


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

diamondheart89 said:


> I said humor is important because I insert humor into most situations myself. I couldn't get along with someone who didn't have any sense of humor.


wait...
So what you are saying is... you actually have a sense of humor? Lol


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

extremly said:


> wait...
> So what you are saying is... you actually have a sense of humor? Lol


Only with people who amuse me. :blank


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

similar sense of humor is my #1 priority over anything else. i am totally turned off a guy if we can't laugh or joke around - or if he finds absurd things funny.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

Does anyone else have an issue with having a sense of humor? In the rare chance I joke with someone it only last briefly because I'll end up confused or doing something to ruin the moment. 

Maybe I should take some kind of class that teaches proper social norms because I am very confused like a deer in the headlights sometimes. People would give me tips that seem so obvious to them but is shocking to me. Plus I've always wanted to be funny. I just never had the talent, wit and charisma to do I like my brother, dad and grandfather can.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Jesuszilla said:


> Does anyone else have an issue with having a sense of humor? In the rare chance I joke with someone it only last briefly because I'll end up confused or doing something to ruin the moment.
> 
> Maybe I should take some kind of class that teaches proper social norms because I am very confused like a deer in the headlights sometimes. People would give me tips that seem so obvious to them but is shocking to me. Plus I've always wanted to be funny. I just never had the talent, wit and charisma to do I like my brother, dad and grandfather can.


I feel kind of lost in the humor aspect too. When if I'm watching a movie with other people everyone else is laughing while I'm not. I was in a rehab and a bunch of the guys said I was funny. And I told them I'm not trying to be and they said I had a "dry" sense of humor. I guess because I'm more blunt.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

VipFuj said:


> so a nice face staring at her blankly will win her heart?


/chuckle


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

Lacking Serotonin said:


> I feel kind of lost in the humor aspect too. When if I'm watching a movie with other people everyone else is laughing while I'm not. I was in a rehab and a bunch of the guys said I was funny. And I told them I'm not trying to be and they said I had a "dry" sense of humor. I guess because I'm more blunt.


What is a dry sense of humor? I have had similar experiences.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

I don't really care all too much for a sense of humor, but he can't be dull.. but I tend to date guys that have no sense of humor.. more of the lovey dovey type of guys, that are intense with being in love and don't really care about laughing so much
which is fine with me( :


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Several posts have been removed. Stay on topic, please.


----------



## Gavroche (Jan 12, 2013)

There are many types of humor, I think we all have a sense of humor but one guy's particular sense of humor may not appeal to a certain girl. There's some forms of humor I can't stand, and others I like. I think I have a dry sense of humor, and don't find certain things as funny as others seem to do, and find things funny others do not. Likewise a girl may not find your sense of humor appealing even if it's developed in whatever sense it is.


----------



## urbancoyote (Dec 10, 2013)

Jesuszilla said:


> What is a dry sense of humor?


It's when you deliver a joke dead-pan, and dont visibly change emotion. Some people often can't tell if you're joking or not.

Follow it up with a wry smile a few seconds later and they'll know


----------



## therealbleach (Jan 11, 2013)

women in my experiences don't care about humor, it is easily provable. If you meet a chick who likes you, or just observe some girl trying to get with some other guy, watch her reaction when you or he makes some terrible, corny, joke that no one would ever find amusing. 90% of the time she will fake laughing like it was sooo funny. I have run this experiment several times myself and it always works.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

^it always works 90% of the time?


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

VipFuj said:


> ^it always works 90% of the time?


----------



## therealbleach (Jan 11, 2013)

VipFuj said:


> ^it always works 90% of the time?


 it works every time for me, about 90% for the average man. Sorry if that wasn't clear.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

It is true that women will giggle even if the joke isn't funny if the guy is hot. They're laughing more because they are just giddy with horniness. I've even caught myself doing it.


----------



## StarDude (May 29, 2011)

I'm not sure if humor can compensate for being unattractive though. I feel like a hot guy can make a girl laugh at nearly anything he says.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I'm boring, I'm unattractive.....I must accept this, the truth she hurt's...:yes


----------



## urbancoyote (Dec 10, 2013)

therealbleach said:


> women in my experiences don't care about humor, it is easily provable. If you meet a chick who likes you, or just observe some girl trying to get with some other guy, watch her reaction when you or he makes *some terrible, corny, joke that no one would ever find amusing*.


You've just given an example of someone who isnt funny, so it hasnt really proven any point.

Humour works, or Id never get laid


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

I think a good sense of humor should always be present.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

A sense of humor is essential. In particular, having *my* sense of humor. It trumps all else, tbh.


----------

